# TiVo for iPhone Broken by iOS 16



## whboyd

I'm still investigating this, but it sure seems like the TiVo app for iOS is broken by iOS 16, which was released today. The app refused to play a program that was downloaded loaded before the update, as well as a copy that was downloaded after.

One symptom is that when you try to play a downloaded program, the app immediately asks you if you want to keep or delete the download. If you tell it to keep the download, you see an unending spinning gear.

I'm about to try reinstalling the app, but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## cwoody222

I’m able to stream within my network on iOS 16.


----------



## whboyd

cwoody222 said:


> I’m able to stream within my network on iOS 16.


Have you tried downloading and playing the downloaded program?


----------



## cwoody222

whboyd said:


> Have you tried downloading and playing the downloaded program?


When I download I am seeing the same as you.


----------



## whboyd

whboyd said:


> I'm about to try reinstalling the app, but I'm not optimistic.


Reinstalling the app didn't help. In fact, now I'm having trouble downloading a program.


----------



## mpf541

I have been using IOS 16 now since WWDC and I am having no problems


----------



## whboyd

mpf541 said:


> I have been using IOS 16 now since WWDC and I am having no problems


I've also been using iOS 16 since WWDC and haven't been able to play downloaded programs.

What have you tried to do with the TiVo app under iOS 16?


----------



## dianebrat

whboyd said:


> Reinstalling the app didn't help. In fact, now I'm having trouble downloading a program.


Sounds like you have a bigger issue and might need to set up streaming again to verify the connections between your phone and the TiVos.
I just streamed from my bolt to my iPhone 13 on iOS 16 without issue and then downloaded a show and watched it, also without issue


----------



## whboyd

dianebrat said:


> Sounds like you have a bigger issue and might need to set up streaming again to verify the connections between your phone and the TiVos.
> I just streamed from my bolt to my iPhone 13 on iOS 16 without issue and then downloaded a show and watched it, also without issue


I've deleted and reinstalled the TiVo app and set up streaming again, but nothing helps.


----------



## JAta2

Has anyone reported this to Tivo? That’s what betas are for…


----------



## dianebrat

JAta2 said:


> Has anyone reported this to Tivo? That’s what betas are for…


We're talking iOS 16 which is no longer in beta, and the issue is not all users, many of us have it working just fine.


----------



## whboyd

JAta2 said:


> Has anyone reported this to Tivo? That’s what betas are for…


I just reported this to TiVo. As far as reporting the problem to TiVo during the beta period, Apple's policies prohibit doing that.


----------



## Steve

FWIW, no issues here either. Just downloaded a show and it's playing back now. IOS 16, iPhone 13.

App version is 4.8.1 (1413733)


----------



## cwoody222

Steve said:


> FWIW, no issues here either. Just downloaded a show and it's playing back now. IOS 16, iPhone 13.
> 
> App version is 4.8.1 (1413733)


Same here but downloads aren’t working.


----------



## Steve

cwoody222 said:


> Same here but downloads aren’t working.


I was enrolled in the iOS public beta, so not sure if the version I'm running is the same as yours. It's 16.0 (20A362). TiVo is 4.8.1 (1413733).

I just tried another download from scratch, to double-check. No issue playing back.

I'm OTA, so my recordings may be MPEG-2 originals, not sure if that matters.


----------



## cwoody222

Steve said:


> I was enrolled in the iOS public beta, so not sure if the version I'm running is the same as yours. It's 16.0 (20A362). TiVo is 4.8.1 (1413733).
> 
> I just tried another download from scratch, to double-check. No issue playing back.
> 
> I'm OTA, so my recordings may be MPEG-2 originals, not sure if that matters.


Same versions here.

I’m on Fios and nothing is copy protected, everything should play.

My phone is a 13 Pro.


----------



## JAta2

dianebrat said:


> We're talking iOS 16 which is no longer in beta, and the issue is not all users, many of us have it working just fine.


You're right, it's no longer in beta so they can report the issue directly to the application developer (Tivo). Of course, some folks here were talking about the beta version before it went public given what they said in their posts. So, I wondered if the issue was reported to someone who could do something about it. It doesn't matter that it works for some and not others, not all bugs fail the same way in all environments - incorrect programs are not guaranteed to fail in all cases.


----------



## JAta2

whboyd said:


> I just reported this to TiVo. As far as reporting the problem to TiVo during the beta period, Apple's policies prohibit doing that.


Glad to hear this - I know it's no guarantee it will be addressed but at least it helps. Yes, you're right. Apple wants beta testers to report problems to them (Apple) directly - I believe that they provide an app to beta testers to do just that.


----------



## whboyd

dianebrat said:


> Sounds like you have a bigger issue and might need to set up streaming again to verify the connections between your phone and the TiVos.
> I just streamed from my bolt to my iPhone 13 on iOS 16 without issue and then downloaded a show and watched it, also without issue


I have set up streaming each (multiple) time I reinstalled the TiVo app. That hasn't helped. I can do all the things I usually do with the TiVo app (view the My Shows list, view the guide, schedule and unschedule programs, create and delete OnePass entries). I can (usually) download programs. The only thing I can't do is to view the downloaded programs. This is true on two different iPhones once they started running iOS 16.

Today I tried streaming a program from the TiVo to my iPhone, although I usually never do that. That worked.

I just tried again downloading and playing a program. The first result was "Problem Playing Show". When I tried to play the same program again I immediately got the usual "Delete This Download" dialog.


----------



## ppartekim

Just tried the Tivo App on my new iPhone 14Pro with iOS 16.0.1 and I can no longer use the Remote option to control my Tivo. I need this option since I do not have the peanut remote anymore. 😞
Tried resetting and reloading the app, reloading my iPhone Wifi, Tivo App "Rescanning" and no Tivo Remote or Tivo Info options work. it also now does not work on iPad iOS 15.7 either, fails with the same error.


----------



## ppartekim

ppartekim said:


> Just tried the Tivo App on my new iPhone 14Pro with iOS 16.0.1 and I can no longer use the Remote option to control my Tivo. I need this option since I do not have the peanut remote anymore. 😞
> Tried resetting and reloading the app, reloading my iPhone Wifi, Tivo App "Rescanning" and no Tivo Remote or Tivo Info options work. it also now does not work on iPad iOS 15.7 either, fails with the same error.


 Ok, I found a solution for my problem on my iPhone IOS 16.0.1 - I had to turn off "iCloud Private Relay" it was on by default. When I turned it off an restarted the Tivo App the "remote & info options were working again. Unfortunately, that did not work on my iPad (which had "iCloud Private Relay" off by default).


----------



## Steve

I notice there's a new iPhone public beta available, 16.1. Not sure if it will solve any issues. I'm downloading it now. Hopefully it wont break anything.


----------



## Steve

Steve said:


> I notice there's a new iPhone public beta available, 16.1. Not sure if it will solve any issues. I'm downloading it now. Hopefully it wont break anything.


it did. I now have the same issue on my 13 Pro. Previously downloaded show won't play. New download won't play either.


----------



## whboyd

ppartekim said:


> I can no longer use the Remote option to control my Tivo.


The remote feature works for me under iOS 16.


----------



## whboyd

ppartekim said:


> Just tried the Tivo App on my new iPhone 14Pro with iOS 16.0.1 and I can no longer use the Remote option to control my Tivo.


The remote feature works for me using iOS 16.


----------



## whboyd

whboyd said:


> The remote feature works for me using iOS 16.


Apologies for the duplicate post. I didn't spot my earlier one.


----------



## WPO

ppartekim said:


> Just tried the Tivo App on my new iPhone 14Pro with iOS 16.0.1 and I can no longer use the Remote option to control my Tivo. I need this option since I do not have the peanut remote anymore. 😞
> Tried resetting and reloading the app, reloading my iPhone Wifi, Tivo App "Rescanning" and no Tivo Remote or Tivo Info options work. it also now does not work on iPad iOS 15.7 either, fails with the same error.


I forgot to change the remote to mini from my main Tivo … once I selected the correct Tivo the remote app worked.


----------



## BrokerDon

I was able to both watch my 4:30 recording of yeterday's Bengals / Cowboys NFL Football game on my iPhone 13 Pro Max running iOS 16.0 connected via 5.0 GHz WiFi 6 that I'd recorded on my TiVo Edge OTA connected via gigabit Ethernet. 

I was able to watch it on my iPhone:

"streaming" directly from my TiVo AND
after downloading it to my iPhone
Sorry to hear others can't watch TiVo content on their iPhones running iOS 16. Try using an iPad since iOS 16.1 for iPads hasn't been released yet. The current iPad iOS is 15.7 not 16.X (unless you're running Beta iOS which isn't Apple or TiVo's problem since it is Beta software.


----------



## lprimak

Same issue here. Can't play any downloaded recordings on iPHone 11 & ios 16.0.2. However it works on my wife's iPhone 13 & 16.0.2


----------



## Steve

lprimak said:


> Same issue here. Can't play any downloaded recordings on iPHone 11 & ios 16.0.2. However it works on my wife's iPhone 13 & 16.0.2


FWIW, it initally worked for me too, on a 13 Pro. I'm in the iOS public beta, and when I downloaded 16.1, it stopped working for me.


----------



## cwarsaw

I am on an iPhone 13 Pro Max with the latest iOS 16.0.2 release. I am not using any beta software. I have the problem. I cannot play any existing downloaded shows. I wrote a review on the iOS App Store (dated Sep 29, 2022 - ‎TiVo). Does anyone know who else I should report this to?


----------



## cwoody222

This morning none of my iOS apps can even connect to the TiVo, I just get a login failure after it sits and tries for minutes.

Tried iPhone on iOS 16 both Wi-Fi and cellular and two iPads, not on 16 yet.

Anyone else? Or is the problem today maybe on TiVos end?

I did try rebooting both the iOS devices and TiVo.


----------



## Hilltopper7388

cwoody222 said:


> This morning none of my iOS apps can even connect to the TiVo, I just get a login failure after it sits and tries for minutes. Tried iPhone on iOS 16 both Wi-Fi and cellular and two iPads, not on 16 yet. Anyone else? Or is the problem today maybe on TiVos end? I did try rebooting both the iOS devices and TiVo.


 I also get a sign in failure this morning on all my Apple devices. Also tried WiFi and cellular.


----------



## Hoosier Rich

Same for me. My iphone is on IOS 16.0 and my iPad is on IOS is 15.7. App is stuck on the TIVO page then after a minute, I get the log in error message. To the best of my knowledge this just started today. Also, I am out of home.


----------



## homersby

Been having an issue with the app on Ipad starting early this morning 10/4. Problem is also on Kindle HD and my Android phone. I even tried the phone on cellular to make sure my router was not the problem. I think the app is completely down at the moment.


----------



## Hoosier Rich

Appears the issue has been fixed.


----------



## LastPlace

I had not been able to watch downloaded shows on my iPhone 13Pro iOS 16.0.2 and have been in touch with TiVo support. Finally, a few days ago, I got a pop-up on my phone that "The downloaded shows list was reset with latest TiVo app update" and it started working again 
Then it stopped working again 
Then on the evening of 10/4/22 I got an email from support to go through a variety of steps which I carefully followed and it still won't work 
I'll be reaching back out to support tomorrow during their opening hours...


----------



## TLF2

i'm seeing the same behavior with multiple shows. iPhone 12 pro w/ iOS 16.0.2. streaming works great. downloaded shows won't play. 
I'm on chat w/ support now.


----------



## lprimak

Just tested it again and the issue persists


----------



## LastPlace

I've gotten no where with Tech Support and still can't watch downloaded shows. Does anyone have any ideas they can offer?


----------



## Hilltopper7388

Still unable to view downloads on iOS 16 - Oct 14, 2022. Terrible TiVo support with no visible effort to solve the problem.


----------



## dianebrat

iOS 16.0.3 on my 14 Pro Max, I just downloaded a show onto it from my Bolt+, and just played it.
Whatever issue this is, it's not a simple "happens to everyone" type of deal, I had the same results with my previous 13 Pro Max before I traded it in.


----------



## Steve

I'm on the iOS 16 public beta and now it's working again on my iPhone 13 Pro. Wasn't working last time I checked, last week. Each time I tried with a fresh download.

So to recap, it was working at the start of this thread with the public beta, then it stopped working, now working again. Weird.


----------



## LastPlace

Hilltopper7388 said:


> Still unable to view downloads on iOS 16 - Oct 14, 2022. Terrible TiVo support with no visible effort to solve the problem.


Ditto 😩


----------



## Steve

Steve said:


> I'm on the iOS 16 public beta and now it's working again on my iPhone 13 Pro. Wasn't working last time I checked, last week. Each time I tried with a fresh download.
> 
> So to recap, it was working at the start of this thread with the public beta, then it stopped working, now working again. Weird.


Working with iPad OS 16 public beta as well, at least for now.


----------



## Steve

Steve said:


> Working with iPad OS 16 public beta as well, at least for now.


Well that was short-lived. Just did an iPadOS 16 beta update this morning, and couldn't play back the same show that worked earlier this morning.


----------



## tommy1

I’m having this same issue on iPad Pro iOS 16.1


----------



## liftinman

Mine stopped working a few days ago on my iPad with 15.7 and app 4.8.1. I wonder if there was an update to the TiVo Edge itself that could be causing it?


----------



## hunger

I updated to iPadOS 16.1 and now cannot play downloaded shows, neither previously downloaded nor downloaded subsequent to the update.


----------



## bella92108

This appears to be related to the change in file systems and video handling in iOS 1, MacOS Ventura, and iPad OS 16.1. I can report that 16.2 Dev Beta does NOT resolve the issue. I believe it's a way Apple changed the handling of videos, that either they cut over too soon, or TiVo is just too lame\slow to resolve quickly like other apps did. Apple pushed a supplimental video codec update into Ventura Dev Beta on Wednesday, which resolved the MacOS video apps that were having playback issues, so my guess is they will work the same back end change into the next beta and ultimately release version of iOS and iPad OS. I think Apple is beginning to realize that many app developers don't want to constantly update their apps for dot releases, which is annoying, but up to them. At the end of the day, if Apple is responsible for breaking the app, it's on them... but if the developer has a history of not keeping current with changes, they should flag the app in the app store, then boot the app. It soils the user experience of the Apple and App Store's otherwise good reputation to have loser-apps allowed to bring down the bar.


----------



## CPE

whboyd said:


> I'm still investigating this, but it sure seems like the TiVo app for iOS is broken by iOS 16, which was released today. The app refused to play a program that was downloaded loaded before the update, as well as a copy that was downloaded after.
> 
> One symptom is that when you try to play a downloaded program, the app immediately asks you if you want to keep or delete the download. If you tell it to keep the download, you see an unending spinning gear.
> 
> I'm about to try reinstalling the app, but I'm not optimistic.


I am experiencing exactly the same both on an iPhone 13 and iPad Pro 10.5 both running iOS 16


----------



## mike-d

cwoody222 said:


> Same here but downloads aren’t working.
> 
> View attachment 75223
> 
> View attachment 75224


Exactly, happening on my ipad with IPADOS 16.1 (not a beta). I can stream from the Edge fine, only an issue with downloaded content! I have tried re-installing the app, no change. I hope they can get this fixed (apple or tivo) and it does not take another 11 months, like the last mess.


----------



## mike-d

LastPlace said:


> I had not been able to watch downloaded shows on my iPhone 13Pro iOS 16.0.2 and have been in touch with TiVo support. Finally, a few days ago, I got a pop-up on my phone that "The downloaded shows list was reset with latest TiVo app update" and it started working again
> Then it stopped working again
> Then on the evening of 10/4/22 I got an email from support to go through a variety of steps which I carefully followed and it still won't work
> I'll be reaching back out to support tomorrow during their opening hours...


Yea -> Tivo support will read a script and have you reset the app and rerun setup. It will not help, they need to report it as a real bug, but they may not. Very frustrating workng with them!


----------



## mike-d

UPDATE: IPADOS version 16.1.1 was released today with some fixes, alas, it did not fix our TiVo issue ...


----------



## MoBoost

I submitted a complaint and was assigned a case number. It was closed, but the problem persists on my iPhone with iOS 16. Decided to chat with tech help who told me they are getting multiple complaints, but did not know when the problem would be resolved. I told them that closing the complaint without fixing the problem was not the right way to do business; not that they care. They said that they would send me an email when it’s resolved.


----------



## DAmar

whboyd said:


> I'm still investigating this, but it sure seems like the TiVo app for iOS is broken by iOS 16, which was released today. The app refused to play a program that was downloaded loaded before the update, as well as a copy that was downloaded after.
> 
> One symptom is that when you try to play a downloaded program, the app immediately asks you if you want to keep or delete the download. If you tell it to keep the download, you see an unending spinning gear.
> 
> I'm about to try reinstalling the app, but I'm not optimistic.


Everything worked for me until this past week, and now having the same problem as above watching shows downloaded from Bolt to my latest update of iOS 16 app on the iPad. Did anyone figure this out? Does it still work with Tivo Edge? I don't know if I want to upgrade to if it is still going to happen. I might be ready to ditch Tivo after 25 years. Very disappointing.


----------



## cwoody222

DAmar said:


> Everything worked for me until this past week, and now having the same problem as above watching shows downloaded from Bolt to my latest update of iOS 16 app on the iPad. Did anyone figure this out? Does it still work with Tivo Edge? I don't know if I want to upgrade to if it is still going to happen. I might be ready to ditch Tivo after 25 years. Very disappointing.


No, Edge does not fix.

It’s an app issue, not a DVD hardware issue.


----------



## Steve

FWIW, iPhone downloading working again here. It wasn’t working last time I checked, a couple of weeks ago, 

TiVo app version is 4.8.1 (1413733). IOS 16.2 (a).

it’s worked in the past and then stopped working. Hopefully it will stick this time around.


----------



## bbachrac

whboyd said:


> I'm still investigating this, but it sure seems like the TiVo app for iOS is broken by iOS 16, which was released today. The app refused to play a program that was downloaded loaded before the update, as well as a copy that was downloaded after.
> 
> One symptom is that when you try to play a downloaded program, the app immediately asks you if you want to keep or delete the download. If you tell it to keep the download, you see an unending spinning gear.
> 
> I'm about to try reinstalling the app, but I'm not optimistic.


Yes the Tivo App download is broken on IOS 16. Re-installing doesn't make a difference.
Direct streaming works and fortunately ATT now has a cheaper data plan with unlimited data.
I had an iPad still on IOS 15. The download shows played. When I upgraded to IOS 16, the download would no longer play.
There is nothing the user can do until TIVO fixes their ios app.


----------



## bbachrac

cwoody222 said:


> No, Edge does not fix.
> 
> It’s an app issue, not a DVD hardware issue.


I just switched from Bolt VOX to Edge and confirm the TIVO source box doesn't change the IOS app problem.


----------



## Steve

Steve said:


> FWIW, iPhone downloading working again here. It wasn’t working last time I checked, a couple of weeks ago,
> 
> TiVo app version is 4.8.1 (1413733). IOS 16.2 (a).
> 
> it’s worked in the past and then stopped working. Hopefully it will stick this time around.


Forgot to mention I'm running TiVo software 21.11.1.v18, if it matters. Downloading still working this morning. Tried from both Edges.


----------



## bbachrac

@Steve IOS 16.2 is still in beta. The core issue is that for many the downloads no longer worked starting with IOS 16. Re-installing the app doesn't eliminate the failure. For me it is on an iPhone 8 and 2 different iPads. I got the same failure with the Tivo Bolt VOX and the new Tivo Edge. One of my iPads was still at IOS 15 and downloads played. When I upgraded to IOS 16, the download problem appeared. I am now at 16.1.1 Changing the download compression from low to high doesn't make a difference.

Since I now have an ATT plan with unlimited data I can stream over over cellular. Direct streaming plays fine.
Here are the screen messages.


----------



## Britflix

iOS 16 is a bit buggy. I think they had a bunch of Windows Vista developers work on it. The biggest bug I’ve found is with the camera all blurry, when scanning barcodes through apps like Home Depot & Amazon


----------



## Steve

bbachrac said:


> @Steve IOS 16.2 is still in beta. The core issue is that for many the downloads no longer worked starting with IOS 16. Re-installing the app doesn't eliminate the failure. For me it is on an iPhone 8 and 2 different iPads. I got the same failure with the Tivo Bolt VOX and the new Tivo Edge. One of my iPads was still at IOS 15 and downloads played. When I upgraded to IOS 16, the download problem appeared. I am now at 16.1.1 Changing the download compression from low to high doesn't make a difference.
> 
> Since I now have an ATT plan with unlimited data I can stream over over cellular. Direct streaming plays fine.
> Here are the screen messages.


I forgot I was still using the Public Beta. I thought 16.2 was out already.

Not sure if 16.2 (a) is the answer to this problem, but I find the iOS public beta to be pretty stable, if you wanted to give it a try.

PS: Just checked it again, and downloads still working. Fingers-crossed.


----------



## Steve

Last night I downloaded iOS 16 Security Update "(b)". The phone rebooted, but I didn't try another test download until this morning. Just tried and downloads no longer working (again) on my 13 Pro Max.

Heck of a coincidence all was well for a few days, until I did an iOS software update.


----------



## deac33

Same problem as many others, I can stream and download appears to work but doesn't play.
I'm often without Internet service so a download is important to me.

Someone has mentioned complaining to Tivo - can someone tell me how to contact Tivo?

I'm on iOS 16.1.1 and Tivo app v8.1. Thanks, Deac


----------



## MoBoost

Log into your TiVo account. Go to contact support. Fill out the form.


----------



## Hoosier Rich

There is a TIVO app update in the Apple app store that states, "In this update, playback issue that is occurring on downloaded content on devices with iOS16 was fixed". Have not had a chance to try it out but will this evening.


----------



## deac33

Hoosier Rich said:


> There is a TIVO app update in the Apple app store that states, "In this update, playback issue that is occurring on downloaded content on devices with iOS16 was fixed". Have not had a chance to try it out but will this evening.


Yes, this update quoted by Hoosier Rich WORKS!! I just updated 2 iPads and 1 iPhone and tested all 3 and the Tivo downloads work. The iPhone seems to have done an auto-updated, the Tivo app worked when I tried it today.
For both iPads I went into the App Store, found the Tivo app and the icon said "Update" which I clicked and it updated and tested successfully.


----------



## Hoosier Rich

Always seems to be an exciting thing when something gets fixed. Thanks for verifiying deac22.


----------



## whboyd

Hoosier Rich said:


> There is a TIVO app update in the Apple app store that states, "In this update, playback issue that is occurring on downloaded content on devices with iOS16 was fixed". Have not had a chance to try it out but will this evening.


I saw that. That's great news. Can anyone verify that the app update doesn't clear the downloaded show list like an update did a year or two ago? At the moment I'm in a situation where I can't redownload shows again, so I'd rather not lose what I have on my devices. Thanks.


----------



## Hoosier Rich

When the issue first started, I deleted all my downloads so I can't answer that question. Sorry.


----------



## whboyd

The TiVo app update was installed accidentally on one of my iOS 15 devices. The downloaded show list on that device was NOT cleared. So everything is good. Now I'll be able to install iOS 16 on two devices.


----------



## cwoody222

whboyd said:


> I saw that. That's great news. Can anyone verify that the app update doesn't clear the downloaded show list like an update did a year or two ago? At the moment I'm in a situation where I can't redownload shows again, so I'd rather not lose what I have on my devices. Thanks.


I had a previous download retained post-upgrade.


----------



## HarryJB

whboyd said:


> I'm still investigating this, but it sure seems like the TiVo app for iOS is broken by iOS 16, which was released today. The app refused to play a program that was downloaded loaded before the update, as well as a copy that was downloaded after.
> 
> One symptom is that when you try to play a downloaded program, the app immediately asks you if you want to keep or delete the download. If you tell it to keep the download, you see an unending spinning gear.
> 
> I'm about to try reinstalling the app, but I'm not optimistic.


I am away from my home network and after I installed iOS 16 I began having the same problem. I deleted the app an reinstalled it to no avail. I also reset the app and then logged back in and when I set up streaming again it didn't work. There are replies that streaming works within your home network but I am out of town. When I return home I will try resetting the app and downloading and streaming in home and then go out of my network and try it again.

I have yet to call TiVo - has anyone tried getting help from TiVo?


----------

